# twisting cables help on binary cam bow



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

I just put a new sting and cable set on my 06 Allegiance. I noticed I lost about 3 lbs of pull. As long as I keep my cams in proper time, can I keep twisting the cables to increase my poundage? Do I need to worry about over twisting? I now have my cams set to where they are about 1/16" off the cables when the drawstop hits the bow limb.

Yes, you can twist your cables and then check the poundage and let off. Also check your draw length as well and A2A. Over twisting the cables will reduce A2A and increase poundage and advance the cams too much. Twisting up the bowstring adds more dots, shortens A2A, decreases draw weight. Putting a twist in each cable increases let off, decreases A2A, decreases "dots" and brace height. I get the A2A correct and not worry much about the BH. You may need to adjust the draw stop after all is done to get proper let off and draw length.


----------



## rwphilli (Dec 12, 2005)

Jerry/NJ said:


> Yes, you can twist your cables and then check the poundage and let off. Also check your draw length as well and A2A. Over twisting the cables will reduce A2A and increase poundage and advance the cams too much. Twisting up the bowstring adds more dots, shortens A2A, decreases draw weight. Putting a twist in each cable increases let off, decreases A2A, decreases "dots" and brace height. I get the A2A correct and not worry much about the BH. You may need to adjust the draw stop after all is done to get proper let off and draw length.


I did lose A2A with the new sting and cables, but I untwisted my string to where there's very little twist left. I had to twist over and over the cables to get the cable stops to the 1/16" area of the cables when the bow is fully drawn on my draw board.


----------



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

If you could get the strings back to the length that they came in the package I bet they would settle out close to the best. If I read this right you are in a never ending a-a adjustment. You shorten the cables and shorten the a-a, then you lengthen the string and lengthen the a-a so the result is no change in the a-a. Try shooting the bow 50 times and get the strings settled , then go back to Draw Weight and adjust your cables for that.


----------

